

Show HN: iOS SDK to live-stream app to any web browser (built at PennApps s2014) - thecalvinchan
http://fuckitstreamit.com/

======
zomgbbq
For live demos, I use Airplay to mirror the display to an AppleTV. For online
demos, I use an app like AirServer or Reflector that make my laptop an
Airplay-receiver and then share my desktop/screen over G+ hangout.

I highly recommend adding the "Fingertips" Cocoapod to your project and it
will highlight finger presses and taps when it detects you are using an
external display. You just need to replace your UIWindow with
MBFingerTipWindow.

~~~
thecalvinchan
We created this to cover situations where the presenter doesn't have AppleTV.
And using AirServer or Reflector in addition to G+ seems to add unnecessary
middleware to a process that should be streamlined and easy.

iOStream takes about 60 seconds to add to any existing iOS project and it
makes your application accessible through any web browser, without having to
install additional desktop software. And yup, we do highlight finger presses
and taps as well!

------
coob
Looks cool. Fills a different need to app.io. However, not sure I'd want to
ask a client to go to 'fuckitstreamit.com'.

~~~
thecalvinchan
hey coob, 'iostream.io' also leads to the same site. We registered this second
domain for this exact reason.

~~~
draugadrotten
>>not sure I'd want to ask a client to go to 'fuckitstreamit.com'.

>We registered this second domain for this exact reason.

Why would you register a second domain to make people hesitant about showing
your product to a client?

~~~
thecalvinchan
We initially registered 'fuckitstreamit.com' as a joke parody of the phrase
'fuck it ship it'. During demos at PennApps, the Venmo judges suggested we
replace the domain with something more appropriate, so we registered
'iostream.io'

------
jbzd
I have a very similar hook in our apps for both sales demos as well as
customer support. It's so much easier for our support people to help our
customers (SaaS app dealing with lots of data, lots of views, etc) if they can
see what they are looking at.

~~~
thecalvinchan
Very cool. We definitely wanted to create a useful platform for developers and
clients to interact with each other. A cool feature we added was the ability
for users to screenshot the stream and annotate it with drawings or text. The
user could then save the screenshot or email it.

------
gailees
Funny that it's a site for mobile streaming but the site isn't very
responsive.

